# Dansguardian blocking Wii and PS3

## Simba7

Well, looks like Dansguardian went nuts and blocked everything coming in and out of my PS3 and Wii, including updates.

Is there any way to bypass this (like add *.playstation.net or *.wii.com to always allow)?

EDIT: Looks like ClamD is really screwing up..

2010.8.11 0:27:05 - 172.16.20.137 http://fj00.ps3.update.playstation.org/networktest/trial.txt *INFECTED* *DENIED* Error connecting to ClamD socket GET 1 0 Content scanning 1 403 text/plain   -

2010.8.11 0:27:16 - 172.16.20.137 http://fus01.ps3.update.playstation.net/update/ps3/list/us/ps3-updatelist.txt *INFECTED* *DENIED* Error connecting to ClamD socket GET 491 0 Content scanning 1 403 text/plain   -

----------

## BradN

Hmm, I could vaguely understand a false positive in the second file (it has some superficial similarities with something like an sql injection attack, but this is a little far fetched), but how on earth is it blocking the first file??  The contents are... "p", at least when retrieved by something that's not a playstation.

Maybe there's something strange in the HTTP headers it's returning, but I'm too lazy to find a way to read those right now.

Or maybe it's not even detecting harmful data but rather is assuming something bad's happening when the antivirus system fails (although I'm not sure what exactly the message implies here):   "Error connecting to ClamD socket"Last edited by BradN on Wed Aug 11, 2010 1:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Simba7

I added playstation.net, playstation.org, and wii.com, and netflix.com to the exceptionsitelist. So far so good, although Netflix isn't liking it.

How do I deny only adult sites?

----------

## BradN

Perhaps there are domain name / URL based block lists available, I suspect there have to be some, but I have no idea of the scope or accuracy they might have.

----------

